# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشورت در مورد انتخاب زبان

## vb6vb6

دوستان می خواستم امثال من که در زمره ی تازه وارادان برنامه نویسی یا بهتر بگم کدنویسی هستیم را یاری نموده و تجربیات خودتان را به اشتراک بگذارید. :قلب:  :قلب: 
در ابتدا نکات اساسی راجع انتخاب زبان را به نحو سوالی مطرح می کنم(و هر از گاهی سوالات لازم را اضافه خواهم کرد) تا دیگر مبتدیان هم با روشن کردن تکلیف خود در پاسخ به این سوالات به زبان مورد نظرشان برسند.
البته نقش اساتید در پاسخ صحیح به این سوالات نیز کلیدی می باشد.
امیدوارم خودم و دوستان مبتدی و حتی حرفه ای کمال استفاده را از این تاپیک ببریم. :بوس: 
اما بریم سراغ سوالات:
اگر بگم باهاش انواع و اقسام برنامه های کاربردی سیستمی مدیریتی کتابخانه ای و ..(سطح پایین و بالا)تولید کنم چی؟
اگر بگم vb6 بلدم ومسلطم  البته بدون کامپنت های ریزش چی؟
اگر بگم به زبانی سورس باز و شفاف از لحاظ روال ها و توابع بدون احتمال وجود رویه های جاسوسی در کتابخانه ها و اکتیویکسهاش(که در فریم ورک های مایکروسافت معروفه به جاسوسی) علاقه دارم چی؟
اگر بگم برنامه ای بدون فریم ورک ،بدون پیش نیاز می خوام چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام زبانم دارای ide(یاIntegrated development environment) ویژوال با قابلیت های تکمیل خودکار و هوشمند توابع و رویه ها، debug و پردازش ابری باشد چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام native کد بنویسم چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام static کد بنویسم چی؟
اگر بگم حجم برنامه برام مهمه که کم باشه چی؟
اگر بگم به برنامه کرس پلتفرم یعنی قابل اجرا در تمام سیستم عامل ها مثل ویندوز مک لینوکس اندروید سیمبین (pc,mobil) نیاز و علاقه دارم چی؟
اگر بگم حاضر نیستم عمرم برای برنامه نویسی در هر سیستم عامل به نحو جدا جدا با کدنویسی مختص آن هدربدم چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام هم تو دستکتاب باهاش کد بزنم هم تو وب چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام هم تحت دستکتاپ باهاش کد بزنم هم تحت شبکه چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام باهاش ویروسکش بنویسم چی؟ که شاید لازمه اش توانایی نوشتن ویروس با آن زبان باشد.
اگر بگم می خوام هکر کلاه سفید ،کرکر بشم چی؟ بر فرض گذروندن پیش نیازهای مفمومی و تئوریک آن جهت درک الگوریتم های آن؟
اگر بگم شاید بحث بازارش در حال حاضر و هم در آینده ایران و جهان برام مهمه که تا چند سال دیگه که حرفه ای شدم بتونم تجاری(حالا قابل توجه یا خرد) هم تولید داشته باشم چی؟
اصلا زمان کم برای حرفه ای شدن در آن زبان برام مهم باشه چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام در آینده باهاش هسته لینوکس را ادیت کنم یا ویندوز بنویسم چی؟
اگر بگم می خوام باهاش به نهایت ،ته ،انتهاء متصور برای یک برنامه نویس برسم چی؟
چند تا زبان پیشنهادی دوستان :
++Java ,PHP ,Matlab ,Fortran ,Perl ,vb6 ,C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎ ,Assembly‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎ ,QT ,python ,Delphi , MFC For Visual C++‎‎‎‎‎ ,win32 For Visual C
باتشکر :تشویق:

----------

